# Oahu



## Big B (May 12, 2012)




----------



## grayzone (May 12, 2012)

beautiful... my brother moved there last june.. im jealous now that ive seen the pics.


----------



## Boatman (May 12, 2012)

Not fair...


----------



## Big B (May 12, 2012)

Got back late last night. It was a rough eight days, but I managed.lol
There was three green sea turtles on the beach.


----------



## grayzone (May 12, 2012)

real rough:sarcasm: hope ya had a blast. I just realized I need a vacation


----------



## Big B (May 12, 2012)

A few more random pics.


----------



## Big B (May 12, 2012)

View from the top of diamond head.


----------



## Shell (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful pics! My mom, and her family are from Oahu, spent tons of time there pretty much until I was 17, I miss it.

LOVE the pics from Diamond Head, they are almost as good as seeing it in person.


----------



## Big B (May 13, 2012)

Shell said:


> Beautiful pics! My mom, and her family are from Oahu, spent tons of time there pretty much until I was 17, I miss it.
> 
> 
> LOVE the pics from Diamond Head, they are almost as good as seeing it in person.



Thanks!
I enjoyed the North shore much more so than Waikiki, Too many people and traffic. There was/is a job opening in which I would stand a good chance at getting, but the wifey said no.


----------



## Shell (May 13, 2012)

Big B said:


> Thanks!
> I enjoyed the North shore much more so than Waikiki, Too many people and traffic. There was/is a job opening in which I would stand a good chance at getting, but the wifey said no.


I love the whole island, but I agree that there are too many people/cars in Waikiki. My family is mostly in Kaneohe and Kailua, but I've been fortunate enough to explore most of the island (as well as the other islands). I'm due to go back and see the grandparents, your pics made me want to get on that ASAP lol. Shame your wife doesn't want to move, it really is paradise.


----------



## Big B (May 14, 2012)

Shell said:


> I love the whole island, but I agree that there are too many people/cars in Waikiki. My family is mostly in Kaneohe and Kailua, but I've been fortunate enough to explore most of the island (as well as the other islands). I'm due to go back and see the grandparents, your pics made me want to get on that ASAP lol. Shame your wife doesn't want to move, it really is paradise.


You should go ASAP! I always have a difficult time leaving. Have you ever been to Maui? If so how does it compare? I am considering Maui next year, but the wife is gravid and our kid will be in it's second instar by then(not sure how he will do on the plane).


----------



## Shell (May 15, 2012)

I have been to Maui (and the big island, and Kauai) but it's been a long time (last time I went off Oahu I was 16, so almost 15 yrs ago), and I haven't spent nearly as much time there as I have Oahu. I am partial to Oahu, since I "grew up" there, but Maui is beautiful, and all of the islands have amazing things to offer.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 15, 2012)

How beautiful!  I love the pics of the Sea Turtle!


----------



## Big B (May 16, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> How beautiful!  I love the pics of the Sea Turtle!


Thanks, it was great to see them. There were two females and a male, the male was an estimated 300 lbs and ~25 years old. The turtles were at Northshore by Halewia.


----------

